# Playing With My Light Tent



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got a light tent off the dreaded bay and just been playing around with it comments and constructive criticism welcome


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

The only "crit" i have is that the first 2 are a bit dark, but that might be my monitor.I like the shadow less shots.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 29, 2011)

I donÂ´t agree, the first two are exactly as they should be. It puts the focus on the watch and nothing else... Nice pictures!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the first one the best personally.

In the end it takes a lot of playing around and experimenting with lighting to get what you want, often I actually use a flashlight (to give more control) in a darkened room with long shutter speeds rather than studio flashes (of which I have plenty). It can be hard to explain lighting but with practice once you get the feel for it it becomes a lot easier.

Have fun and keep trying different methods!

Tony


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

Geronimo said:


> I donÂ´t agree, the first two are exactly as they should be. It puts the focus on the watch and nothing else... Nice pictures!


I have just calibrated my monitor, and yes the first 2 are fine.I am glad i have calibrated, as i have a big batch of photos to do and they could have been to bright.


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

Being a little late to the party so to speak... may I ask what kind of lights you were using and where they were placed.

A light tent is usually used to get very soft light, but in the second photo it looks like you've used very hard light, possibly on-camera flash?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

fi20100 said:


> Being a little late to the party so to speak... may I ask what kind of lights you were using and where they were placed.
> 
> A light tent is usually used to get very soft light, but in the second photo it looks like you've used very hard light, possibly on-camera flash?


Thanks for the replies guys , yes you are right the third one was taken using natural light the first 2 were taken with on camera flash but defused with the light tent material.

Have now got a hot shoe attachment for my Metz so will be giving different lighting techniques a go as Tony M suggests.

cheers

Andy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Still playing , this time used a single anglepoise lamp with 100 watt bulb lit from the side with a Nikon D60 fitted with a manual 105 micro nikkor lens. All shot on manual as lens is an early nikkor with no electrical contacts .

Taken with lens wide open F4 at 1/30th . The light meter reading was 1/8th sec but this over exposed the shot imo

Waiting for a new battery pack for the flash so can't try that at the moment.

Comments welcome thanks Andy


----------



## fi20100 (Aug 27, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Still playing , this time used a single anglepoise lamp with 100 watt bulb lit from the side with a Nikon D60 fitted with a manual 105 micro nikkor lens. All shot on manual as lens is an early nikkor with no electrical contacts .
> 
> Taken with lens wide open F4 at 1/30th . The light meter reading was 1/8th sec but this over exposed the shot imo
> 
> ...


I like it  You've captured a nice mood in the photo. Well done with the lighting.

The camera wanted to overexpose the photo since you used a dark background (which it wanted to expose as about 12% gray).


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

They are better results than I've achieved with my light tent! :down:

Note to self: must try harder.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

fi20100 said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Still playing , this time used a single anglepoise lamp with 100 watt bulb lit from the side with a Nikon D60 fitted with a manual 105 micro nikkor lens. All shot on manual as lens is an early nikkor with no electrical contacts .
> ...


Thanks very much :thumbsup:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Photo Studio Kit from Maplin, reduced to Â£29.99 (code N69GU).

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

dobra said:


> Photo Studio Kit from Maplin, reduced to Â£29.99 (code N69GU).
> 
> Mike


Im getting a battery powered plasma ball with that code ?? :shocking:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Who is a lucky boy Andy :shocking:

Sorry, but have thrown the Maplin leaflet away, but she who must be listened to most carefully has bought one, and sent it to Santa at the North Pole....

Mike


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I must admit properly taken pictures really bring out the best in a watch.

I especially like the second one


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I've just bought a Light Tent myself after seeing these - first results are very encouraging - I previously used a home-made lash-up using tracing paper. The Light Tent will give more opportunity for creative shots.

Thanks for the tip - if there are any others thinking of getting one, they are good value at less than Â£12

Cheers


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to go slightly off topic but that is a lovely Poljot Andy. Would you mind telling me what model it is ?

The photos are looking great to my unsophisticated eye. I had to look up what a light tent was. :duh:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dazzer said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic but that is a lovely Poljot Andy. Would you mind telling me what model it is ?
> 
> The photos are looking great to my unsophisticated eye. I had to look up what a light tent was. :duh:


Hi

Sorry i don't know what model it is i got of the forum . But the numbers on the back are 1125 over 4000 don't know if thats a model no or a ltd ed no ? and there are some numbers on the side of the case which are no53/500 .

Sorry i can't be of more help

cheers

Andy


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Andy, thanks for the reply.

Hmmm I'd agree with you, they do sound like ltd edition numbers.

If its ok with you would you mind if I posted a photo of your watch in the Russian watch section of the forum ?

I'm pretty sure the guys over there could help me out.

Regards

Daz.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dazzer said:


> Hi Andy, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Hmmm I'd agree with you, they do sound like ltd edition numbers.
> 
> ...


Please feel free , thanks for asking

regards

Andy


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Andy.

First rule of The Watch Forum...

Never take liberties with another mans watch.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

aroma said:


> I've just bought a Light Tent myself after seeing these - first results are very encouraging - I previously used a home-made lash-up using tracing paper. The Light Tent will give more opportunity for creative shots.
> 
> Thanks for the tip - if there are any others thinking of getting one, they are good value at less than Â£12
> 
> Cheers


Can you PM or post a link please :thumbsup:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

dobra said:


> Photo Studio Kit from Maplin, reduced to Â£29.99 (code N69GU).
> 
> Mike


Here is the correct code N60GU

When I looked yesterday, it was Â£29.99

Back up to Â£39.99 now :down:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought the Maplin kit about 18 months ago (I think it was about Â£25). It's a 'Benk' item, and I believe you can buy it as a complete kit, or seperately. The kit comprises of a holdall that unfolds into the light tent itself, complete with compartments to store the two daylight spots, and camera support system (which is a stand and telescopic arm to hold the camera...I don't use it, preferring a tripod. There is a reversible backdrop (blue/grey) provided, that velcros to the top of the tent. I use it for all my watch pics apart from the ones taken outside.

The kit folded away.










The lights and camera support...










The tent set up...


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nicely demonstrated.

I will have to get one of these for when I eventually start production of my shrouds.

Off to the bay I go.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

I always wondered whether these studio kits worked as they seem too cheap. Some nice shots captured using this kit, if used properly. Think I'll invest - are the Bay one's the same or as good as the Maplin kit?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spaceslug said:


> I always wondered whether these studio kits worked as they seem too cheap. Some nice shots captured using this kit, if used properly. Think I'll invest - are the Bay one's the same or as good as the Maplin kit?


They look to be more or less the same, though some come with 4 background colours. I use the blue or grey that came with mine, though it shouldn't be too hard to make any shade I wanted, using a piece of appropriately coloured material.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember seeing a tutorial once on how to make a tabletop studio by just using a plastic waste paper bin from Ikea. Dont remember where I saw it but lets just say my wife was laughing all day as I repeatedly nearly slashed my wrist trying to create the opening.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think Im off to Ikea in a bit.

From This

into

This


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

retro72 said:


> dobra said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Studio Kit from Maplin, reduced to Â£29.99 (code N69GU).
> ...


Just did a search and you can get them still for under Â£30 on the bay


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Guess what? I have been to Ikea today. I couldnt resist.

Will post a thread in the photography section once my camera battery has recharged.


----------

